# ***Rollin Hard Shirts***



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

Does anyone know if they sell the OG Rollin Hard shirts from like the mid 90's anywhere, those were my favorites back in the day, all mine are faded and gone. Just thought I would ask......... :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

lot of em here in michigan..


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

heres sum homie

http://www.rollinlow.com/tee_shirts_mens_street.html


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

I used to sport nothing but those shirts back in the day.


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Jun 21 2007, 02:09 PM~8148338
> *heres sum homie
> 
> http://www.rollinlow.com/tee_shirts_mens_street.html
> *


Fucking Outstanding :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

millers outpost special!!
I still have a brandnew "REAL MEN RIDE LOW" ONE!
the one with the dayton in the bacc!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Jun 21 2007, 07:58 AM~8146576
> *Does anyone know if they sell the OG Rollin Hard shirts from like the mid 90's anywhere, those were my favorites back in the day, all mine are faded and gone.  Just thought I would ask......... :biggrin:
> *


yeah go to Traders Village, you'll find all of them there.... :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

the old ones were the best


----------



## Peter North (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Jun 21 2007, 04:19 PM~8150005
> *the old ones were the best
> *


Yep, the new ones dont look that great.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

contact the "ROOT"


I used to work for them  

ODM
13860 Stowe Drive
Poway, CA 92064
Phone: 858. 679.4450
Fax: 858. 218.1366
Toll Free Customer Service:
888.901.1636 Ext 2


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

i had 2 drawers full of those shirts over time they faded became workshirts then rags then garbage


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

im wearing one right now, yeah yeah i know pics or it didnt happen

pics to come, i think i have some of the better ones


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Best shirts ever made. 

Anyone got links to all the ones available.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Peter North_@Jun 21 2007, 04:27 PM~8150053
> *Yep, the new ones dont look that great.
> *


Because they lost all the real RIDERS that used to work in there. The owner decided to go "CORPORATE". And started hiring some artists who dont know shit bout the game. Artists who only knows PHOTOSHOP but dont know jack shit about lowriding.

ROLLIN HARD designs were started by LEO NAVA used to be from UCE. Then he quit and I cannot blame him, a year later i quit and the RH line went to shit....
I guess the owner dont give a fuck because he's already making millions from other lines.

Dont ask me what nationality is the owner.......

SORRY FOR VENTING....Im still hurting.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

not a rollin' hard shirt, but i still wear it.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

im about to order this one, this ones fuckin hot!
http://www.rollinlow.com/Mens_Tees/64_shadow.html


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Jun 21 2007, 06:52 PM~8150900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ....
Leo used my car on this one...I had the original pic...but lost it


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

thats too bad. i wish i had my car on a dope ass t-shirt...


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jun 21 2007, 06:42 PM~8150835
> *i had 2 drawers full of those shirts over time they faded became workshirts then rags then garbage
> *


SAME HERE! :biggrin:


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

My favorite was the garage with all the Impalas that was my dream to have them all getting pretty close :biggrin:


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

I have about 10 of those shirts now. Some are new and some are older and a little faded. Cool shirts.


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

yeah you can still find them here in MN


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

theres a dude that sells them at local show round here


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

thanks everyone for the input i appreciate it. yeah i love the old ones, mine are getting real bad, i can't wear them anymore. they sell the new ones here too, but thier just not the same........


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Jun 21 2007, 09:43 PM~8151694
> *My favorite was the garage with all the Impalas that was my dream to have them all getting pretty close :biggrin:
> *


I think ive got that one somewhere, brand new. Ive got 4 or 5 that are brand new, since i bought em a size too small.... my first one was one of the OG ones that said "Rollin' in my 64"... i wore that shirt until it was soo thin it just fell apart, lol... i think it finally became a shop rag... R.I.P.

Theres one id actually like to have again, if anyone can get it in 3x id pay whatever you want for it. It was a white shirt and on the back it had a bowtie design with 3 blue cars inside of it, the one in the middle was a 57 i remember... and under the bowtie in small letters it said "Some things never die".... if anyone can get me that shirt in 3x, man, that would be sweet.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jun 21 2007, 07:46 PM~8150861
> *Because they lost all the real RIDERS that used to work in there. The owner decided to go "CORPORATE". And started hiring some artists who dont know shit bout the game. Artists who only knows PHOTOSHOP but dont know jack shit about lowriding.
> 
> ROLLIN HARD designs were started by LEO NAVA used to be from UCE. Then he quit and I cannot blame him, a year later i quit and the RH line went to shit....
> ...


What ever happened to Leo? When i got out of Uso about 5 or 6 years ago i lost touch with him... whats he up to these days? I met him at the SS in '96, he gave me a RH hat... it was black with silver stitching, i might still have it in a box somewhere, lol.


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 22 2007, 07:39 AM~8153322
> *I think ive got that one somewhere, brand new. Ive got 4 or 5 that are brand new, since i bought em a size too small.... my first one was one of the OG ones that said "Rollin' in my 64"... i wore that shirt until it was soo thin it just fell apart, lol... i think it finally became a shop rag... R.I.P.
> 
> Theres one id actually like to have again, if anyone can get it in 3x id pay whatever you want for it. It was a white shirt and on the back it had a bowtie design with 3 blue cars inside of it, the one in the middle was a 57 i remember... and under the bowtie in small letters it said "Some things never die".... if anyone can get me that shirt in 3x, man, that would be sweet.
> *





:biggrin: I have it..........not a 3x though. The colors are baby blue and gold. i got it at the low4life car show probably 6 years ago in Saginaw.


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

i wish i could find this one.......this is so thin, and it has probably 15 holes in it.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Jun 22 2007, 06:44 AM~8153337
> *:biggrin:  I have it..........not a 3x though.    The colors are baby blue and gold.  i got it at the low4life car show probably 6 years ago in Saginaw.
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, thats it fucker! I hate you.


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 22 2007, 08:11 AM~8153407
> *Yup, thats it fucker! I hate you.
> *


you have a 64 rag.......i hate you too! :twak:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Jun 22 2007, 07:26 AM~8153462
> *you have a 64 rag.......i hate you too!  :twak:
> *


Well too bad that shirt isnt a 3x, i would trade you.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 22 2007, 07:30 AM~8153476
> *Well too bad that shirt isnt a 3x, i would trade you.
> *


If thats the case,im about to go rob someone!!!LOL!!

These shirts were always cool!


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 22 2007, 05:39 AM~8153322
> *I think ive got that one somewhere, brand new. Ive got 4 or 5 that are brand new, since i bought em a size too small.... my first one was one of the OG ones that said "Rollin' in my 64"... i wore that shirt until it was soo thin it just fell apart, lol... i think it finally became a shop rag... R.I.P.
> 
> Theres one id actually like to have again, if anyone can get it in 3x id pay whatever you want for it. It was a white shirt and on the back it had a bowtie design with 3 blue cars inside of it, the one in the middle was a 57 i remember... and under the bowtie in small letters it said "Some things never die".... if anyone can get me that shirt in 3x, man, that would be sweet.
> *


I had that same rollin in my 64. Had a blue 64 drop on the back. That was the first RH shirt I had. I had just threw away the shirt with somethings never die, one. It was a 2xl though.


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

Man i was known in Jr high for wearing nuthing but Rollin Hard t shirts.


----------



## Mr. Brougham (Feb 21, 2007)

DAMN I MISS THOSE SHIRTS


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 22 2007, 05:41 AM~8153327
> *What ever happened to Leo? When i got out of Uso about 5 or 6 years ago i lost touch with him... whats he up to these days? I met him at the SS in '96, he gave me a RH hat... it was black with silver stitching, i might still have it in a box somewhere, lol.
> *


i heared he does tattoos now, Im sure Kita prolly still get in touch w/ him


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Leo is my Cousin. He does tattoo's now and is the Drummer for a local rock band in SD. If anyone want to get a hold of him pm me your info and ill shoot it to him.
Peace
Tony


----------



## Crazylife13 (Dec 27, 2006)

me n my homie are the only people that wear those shirts here


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jun 22 2007, 07:15 PM~8157658
> *Leo is my Cousin. He does tattoo's now and is the Drummer for a local rock band in SD. If anyone want to get a hold of him pm me your info and ill shoot it to him.
> Peace
> Tony
> *




post some pics of his tattoos if you get time, would like to see what he does on skin!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i wish i could find the one that says no parking on the dance floor,i seen it years ago and went back to get it a day later and they were sold out and i aint been able to find one since..


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

ANYBODY REMEBER THE TRU T-SHIRTS
THEY WHERE JUST LIKE THE ROLLIN HARD
I BOUGHT 100 OF THE BACK IN THE DAY AND SOLD ABOUT 75 AND WORE THE REST ...EVERYTIME I GO SOME WHERE I PULL A NEW ONE OUT THE BOX..
I TRIED TO FIND THEM AGAIN AND COULDNT


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Jun 23 2007, 06:06 AM~8160216
> *post some pics of his tattoos if you get time, would like to see what he does on skin!
> *


I will ask him to email some pics he lives in San Diego and im in Ventura County 4hrs North.


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Jun 22 2007, 06:44 AM~8153337
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Fuckin cool shirt. :thumbsup: That would make a pretty cool tattoo.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

AW *****!...I USED TO GET EM AT THE ENGLISHTOWN CAR SHOW EVERY YEAR. I USED TO SAY..."I'MA JUST GET ONE THIS YEAR". I WIND UP GETTIN THREE-FO' OF THEM BITCHES!! MY FAVORITE ONE IS THE BLACK ONE WITH THE SIX FO' AND SIX TRE ON THE BACK. THEN YOU GOT "MORE BOUNCE TO THE OUNCE" WITH THE JOKER FACE. THEN YOU GOT THE CANDY SHOP WITH THE LAC ON THE BACK. I'M FINNA GET MORE NEXT WEEK AT THE SHOW. STAY UP CUZZIN!!


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

nice11111


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## Oldtimer (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Jun 22 2007, 05:44 AM~8153337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :werd:


----------



## 6Deuce (Jan 6, 2005)

I still got a few of them shirts...Never wear them anymore, cause you
can't find them OG designs anymore....
I even have a few of the dress shirts they made..had the RH embroidered
on them!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

Actually........the very last "lowrider related" design they created was - Young Hogg's "King of the Street Nationwide Tour for 2003, in which I pursuaded ODM to sponsor and design 300 "official tour" shirts for free. 
Since the departure of Leo and Manny..........the Rollin Hard designs have changed their marketing focus towards the import and donk vehicles, that we ALL love to hate sooooooooo much !!!

MS


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Jul 4 2007, 02:14 AM~8232289
> *Actually........the very last "lowrider related" design they created was - Young Hogg's "King of the Street Nationwide Tour for 2003, in which I pursuaded ODM to sponsor and design 300 "official tour" shirts for free.
> Since the departure of Leo and Manny..........the Rollin Hard designs have changed their marketing focus towards the import and donk vehicles, that we ALL love to hate sooooooooo much !!!
> 
> ...


I got 2 of those.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

i had one last year but it was way too small

it was a brown one with a impala on the back rollin next to a tattoo shop 
and it said "Rollin" Hard" with yellow letter on the front, i miss that fucken shirt


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

damn I just used one doing Fiberglass today, made a great fabic too adhere the glass


----------



## Caddy Ryder (Jul 7, 2002)

Have a few of them in my closet, i hosted the Trenton, Ohio tour stop... Hogg an company were good people...


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

ordered some shirts off there..got em today...not like the classics but still great shirts


----------



## 6Deuce (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuce_@Jun 29 2007, 12:36 PM~8202781
> *I still got a few of them shirts...Never wear them anymore, cause you
> can't find them OG designs anymore....
> I even have a few of the dress shirts they made..had the RH embroidered
> ...


Here is the few I have left!!! The rest I had turned into garage rags and were tossed!!


----------



## 6Deuce (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuce_@Jun 29 2007, 12:36 PM~8202781
> *I still got a few of them shirts...Never wear them anymore, cause you
> can't find them OG designs anymore....
> I even have a few of the dress shirts they made..had the RH embroidered
> ...


These are the RH dress shirts I have!!!!


----------



## 6Deuce (Jan 6, 2005)

Here is a BIG JOHNSON shirt that I got about 6-7 years ago, not sure if it's still
around: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuce_@Jul 8 2007, 11:02 PM~8262563
> *Here is a BIG JOHNSON shirt that I got about 6-7 years ago, not sure if it's still
> around: :biggrin:
> 
> *



thats crazy, never seen that shirt before. we had a billion of those shirts around that people wore, just never seen that one......... :biggrin:


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 21 2007, 03:22 PM~8149224
> *millers outpost special!!
> I still have a brandnew "REAL MEN RIDE LOW" ONE!
> the one with the dayton in the bacc!!
> *


no shit ihad one like that. had one with a 72 impala and one with 90d out lac on it too


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

nice


----------



## chromerollin (May 29, 2007)

cool never seen a big johnson shirt like that lol


----------



## 6Deuce (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chromerollin_@Jul 14 2007, 09:45 PM~8310385
> *cool never seen a big johnson shirt like that lol
> *


  
got it at a car show!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

i want one of those shirts lol


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

old topic but I can get 12 different og Rolling Hard design teeshirts in xl-xxxl pm me
oh yeah, im in europe :biggrin: wearing one right now


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 21 2007, 08:56 PM~8150926
> *im about to order this one, this ones fuckin hot!
> http://www.rollinlow.com/Mens_Tees/64_shadow.html
> *



yeah thats cool


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Jul 4 2007, 01:14 AM~8232289
> *Actually........the very last "lowrider related" design they created was - Young Hogg's "King of the Street Nationwide Tour for 2003, in which I pursuaded ODM to sponsor and design 300 "official tour" shirts for free.
> Since the departure of Leo and Manny..........the Rollin Hard designs have changed their marketing focus towards the import and donk vehicles, that we ALL love to hate sooooooooo much !!!
> 
> ...


*I BUSTED MY ASS FOR THAT COMPANY THEN THEY STARTED BRINGING IN THEIR OWN FAMILY TO TAKE OVER....then they forgot who really put in their heart into the designs...THEY HAVE A LOT OF THE IMAGES THE WAS ALREADY PRODUCED, ALL THEY NEED IS SWITCH THE IMAGES AROUND AND IN A MATTER OF A DAY A NEW ARTWORK CAN BE PRODUCED USING THE SAME IMAGES....IF UD REALLY FOLOW THE DESIGNS...U'LL SEE THE SAME IMAGES BEING USED...THE QUALITY OF WORK IS THERE...BUT THE CONCEPT AND MEANINGS ARENT THERE ANYMORE...U NEED REAL RIDERS TO CREATE REAL ARTWORK*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jan 3 2008, 05:40 AM~9595237
> *old topic but I can get 12 different og Rolling Hard design teeshirts in xl-xxxl pm me
> oh yeah, im in europe :biggrin: wearing one right now
> *


*858-679-4450*
I THINK THAT NUMBER STILL WORKS...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 6 2008, 03:27 AM~9619373
> *858-679-4450
> I THINK THAT NUMBER STILL WORKS...
> *


STILL WORKS


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

this is the newest one i saw i liked...

http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/r...low_1982_688107


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 6 2008, 04:48 PM~9622765
> *this is the newest one i saw i liked...
> 
> http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/r...low_1982_688107
> *


an actual pic of a 64....they cant even generate airbrush artwork anymore...


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 6 2008, 05:49 PM~9623154
> *an actual pic of a 64....they cant even generate airbrush artwork anymore...
> *


word! the shirts just are not the same!


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Jun 21 2007, 06:19 PM~8150005
> *the old ones were the best
> *


 :yes:


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

This what I wore all throught middle school ,, i think these are the 1st ones out.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 6 2008, 07:49 PM~9623154
> *an actual pic of a 64....they cant even generate airbrush artwork anymore...
> *



did you see the pictures of the other rollin hard shirts i have? those are the real ones. theyre a page or so back.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuce_@Jul 8 2007, 10:02 PM~8262563
> *Here is a BIG JOHNSON shirt that I got about 6-7 years ago, not sure if it's still
> around: :biggrin:
> 
> *


i want that


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

I HAD A SHIT LOAD OF THEM.........NOW THEY ALL HAVE GREASE STAINS, BATTERY ACID HOLES AND WELDING SPLATER HOLES


----------

